# Happy Y2K



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Happy New Year to all Ford owners and the rest of you too, this even includes Chevy owners. LOL

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Looks like it's all fixed again. Thanks 

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------

